# Double snapper limit permit available



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

A double snapper limit permit is available to those launching from Sherman Cove and Pensacola area marinas. It is free and will provide cash back in gas/bait costs to use it!

It is called the "Todd increase your limit" permit and is invoked by taking me with you on your trip. 

I am a fish catching machine and live in the barracks on NASP so have no use to keep any fishes. Take me with and you get to keep the two giant snappers I will catch. Give me a holler and I will allow you to invoke this double limit permit.


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

lol...


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Week days?*

I don't fish on the week ends. Leave that time for the working tax payers.
I will be going the week of 4 June, any day. 22' center console, bait and gas provided.
I am going anyway, so don't try to chip in for gas etc. I have my own own fish trap, so no bait probs.
Give me a call. I can take 2 or 3, or even one in a wheel chair + one to help. I have a powered davit on my dock that will lift a person from a wheelchair.

Life is good!
Semper Fi,
Tom 572 1225 0800 -1200 ONLY


----------



## scupper (Mar 22, 2009)

Ingenuity...I like that...hope you get several rides this snapper season Todd...

oldflathead...you come off as one hell of a nice fellow...good luck to you..


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm unable to take you up on your offer but bless you for making it. You are a kind hearted person.



oldflathead said:


> I don't fish on the week ends. Leave that time for the working tax payers.
> I will be going the week of 4 June, any day. 22' center console, bait and gas provided.
> I am going anyway, so don't try to chip in for gas etc. I have my own own fish trap, so no bait probs.
> Give me a call. I can take 2 or 3, or even one in a wheel chair + one to help. I have a powered davit on my dock that will lift a person from a wheelchair.
> ...


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

I hope someone takes you out. I've already got a quadruple limit permit, but they are expensive.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Todd weather permitting I am going out friday and saturday- you are welcome too come ed 850 857 1039

Almost forgot I have a portable grill if you want to barrow it>


----------



## bamaflinger (Jun 30, 2011)

:laughing:


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

permit also valid for 2013 and can be applied to cobia as well (I have my own jig and everything... but prefer eels)


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

Todd you are the man, great post..

Flat head Semper Fi and great response you sound like a good person amd if you ever need another boat to help take some kids or special needs folks fishing just let me know


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey Todd just put in PTO days for every Thursday,Friday,Saturday,Sunday for the month of June and 1st week of July have a 24ft walk around your welcome to join only catch is no alcohol and please watch your language if this is cool send me a pm with how to get in touch.


----------



## Dang Dang (Feb 27, 2013)

Can I strap you on the back of my kayak? Maybe hook up an inner tube and drag you behind me? lol


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

I too am willing to double someone's snapper limit and throw in what I need to.. :whistling:


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Ok were are you guys at Todd ,and Austin I c
Have room for one Friday depending on forecasts


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

Man that would be cool.lol my boat down till I get it fixed. strapped for cash so its land fishing when I can.lol, some great guys on here. Oh Im not military.


----------

